# Cidades acima de 1200m de altitude no Brasil :



## Carlos Dias (15 Nov 2006 às 22:13)

*Cidades acima de 1200m de altitude : 

1-Campos do Jordão SP - 1628m 
2-Senador Amaral MG - 1505M 
3-Bom Repouso MG - 1375m 
4-São Joaquim SC - 1353m 
5-Urupema SC - 1335m 
6-São Tomé das Letras MG - 1291m 
7-Maria da Fé MG - 1278m 
8-Marmelópolis MG - 1277m 
9-Piatã BA - 1268m 
10-Gonçalves MG - 1256m 
11-Bom Jardim da Serra SC - 1245m 
12-Munhoz MG - 1235m 
13-Dantas MG - 1231m 
14-Matos Costa SC - 1220m 
15-Bocaina de Minas MG - 1210m 
16-Bueno Brandão MG 1204m 
17-Serra do Salitre MG - 1203m 
18-Inacio Martins PR - 1202m 
19-Calmon SC - 1200m 
20-Delfim Moreira MG - 1200m*


----------



## Iceberg (15 Nov 2006 às 23:45)

Quer dizer que Campos do Jordão (SP) é cidade brasileira que se encontra a maior altitude? E fica no estado de São Paulo?


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (16 Nov 2006 às 00:15)

iceberg disse:


> Quer dizer que Campos do Jordão (SP) é cidade brasileira que se encontra a maior altitude? E fica no estado de São Paulo?



SIM. SÃO ALTITUDE , GERALMENTE, NO CENTRO URBANO. POIS S.JOAQUIM TEM BAIRROS A 1440 m E CAMPOS A +1900 m. O LOCAL HABITADO MAIS ALTO É A POUSADA ALSENE NO ITATIAIA/RJ COM +-2400 m.


----------



## Carlos Dias (16 Nov 2006 às 10:26)

*É verdade Ronaldo, o lugar + alto habitado do Brasil fica junto ao Parque Nacional dos Agulhas Negras na divisa dos estados do Rio de Janeiro e Minas Gerais a 2.338 m de altitude , uma Pousada chamada Alsene, logo coloco as fotos do local lá no topico imagens*


----------

